# My new trail saddle arrived!



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be stylin' on The Biscuit Man in a new Alleghany Trail Saddle! I ordered it for him 2 months ago and it arrived today. It is so very pretty!!!

Lots of latigo's, super padded seat, a hoof pick case with my initials on it. Seems to be comfy.

It sits me up straighter than my aussie so I will have to get used to that. Anywhoo...I just wanted to show it off to my trail buddies


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ooo looooove it. Now I wanna see it on him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Heyyy!!!! That looks great!!!!! Great looking saddle. Congratulations. Now I hope the next pic shows some wear on the leather from all the riding you have been doing in it


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks great Denise! Fabio is going to look fabulous dahling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That seat looks really comfy.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats! can't wait to hear about your first ride in it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...I am working on all of that. It didn't come with a girth and the rigging is low on both sides. ALL of the girths I tried didn't come close to fitting. LeAnn (Barn Manager) and I got the shortest one we could find and rigged it with a 3 point rigging. The girth is still too big!! LOL I took it to the local store and bought I kid you not...a pony looking girth but also got some cinch guards because I figured it would be uncomfy for The Biscuit Man. I took one crappy picture in it yesterday with me on it...not showing that one but check this one out of The Biscuit Man.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking saddle! And a good looking horse to boot! Congrats


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the Jeremiah Watt concho. Nice personalized pouch.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Ray! I'll pass that along to The Biscuit Man. He likes hearing how cute he is.

I loved the concho's and all of the hardware on this saddle. It is stainless steel which is nice for me. The little hoof pick pouch has the little folding hoof pick in it! How cute is that?

LeAnn and I worked on adjusting the stirrups to the right length today. I rode around the arena a few times and so did LeAnne. Biscuit seemed a little excited but he is that way in an arena. Outside of the arena he is quiet! I will be riding in it Saturday at Tyrrell Park and will try to ride as often as I can this week before we go on our "Girl's Trip" to McKinney Roughs next week. I am going to take both of my saddles just in case!! It rides very similar to my Billy Cook trail saddle and I really liked my BC...but I am so used to my Aussie now it felt different so I will just have to get used to this one!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The hoof pick pouch is super cute! And handy to have!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooh it's pretty, I love it. Biscuit is so handsome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful saddle! Did it come with the stirrup straighteners? Also, do you know what it weighs, just curious. Hope you enjoy many miles in your new saddle.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks so much. I was thrilled to get it and I just love the hardware!!

UPS was supposed to deliver it Tuesday and I got my daughter to watch for it part of the day and I ran home at lunch and then Morgan watched again when she came home from college. No UPS. I got home and no note so I was waiting and waiting. At 8:30 I checked the website and it said receiver had requested a later delivery date. 

Long story shortened....box was damaged and it never made it on the truck. I was not a happy camper when they said they'd deliver the next day. I had no one to sit at the house and it had rained like crazy Tuesday night. I picked it up at UPS when I got off of work AND they refunded my money. Woot!

I am off tomorrow so I am hoping to ride in the arena to get used to it!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That sucked! But you still got your saddle


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new saddle =)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It did come with the hardware to straighten the stirrups and it is supposed to weight around 24 lbs. It does seem much lighter than my Aussie.

I did purchase a little bitty tiny girth for it! It is pony sized which is a riot. It has a dropped and 3 point rigging so it doesn't need a long girth. I got girth ring protectors for each side of the girth so it wouldn't gall my boy. 

I am going riding tomorrow with my cousin and some other folks...hopefully hubby too, so I will be able to really see how I like it.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how comfortable the ride was. The more I look at that saddle, and now knowing it is a light weight one, the better I like it. I'm looking for a comfy saddle for my husband, but want to keep it light in the weight department (hubby is heavier than me) to be kinder to my mare he rides. Very interested in hearing how it feels to you after a few hours.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will let you know tomorrow. I have rode around the arena and my two friends have sat in it and liked it. Everyone that has seen it likes it. 

I like that it has been custom made to fit Biscuit. After my last horse I KNOW how important saddle fit is. It does sit me up very straight but so did my Billy Cook and I loved that!!!

It is an Alleghany Trail Saddle - their Renegade Endurance saddle modified with a horn.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG - we just got back from our trail ride and it was a BLAST and the saddle was uber comfortable. It will take some getting used to the stirrups because they are not stirrup irons like I had on my Aussie. The seat is just as comfortable as my Aussie - I did notice the times I got off of it in sunlight the seat was pretty warm when I got back on!!! 

My cousin thought it was beautiful and I love the feel of the leather. It was easy on my bones. I adjusted to the sitting up super straight quickly as my other western saddle had done the same.

Best of all, I got off near the end of the ride to clean Bisckies hooves and it was in a flat area. My cousin's hubby said to just try. I did and WOW WEE - I was in the saddle. My Aussie ALWAYS slipped when I tried to mount from the ground. My cousin said "did you just get in the saddle? Do it again...let me see". I hopped off and got back on. I did it again at the trailer. That is wonderful. I haven't been able to do that in my Aussie!!

I took the saddle off and Biscuit was wet all over - no dry spots!!! All in all, I am thrilled!


----------

